# Indymedia Bristol raided by plod, servers accessed!



## Mr.Bishie (Aug 28, 2014)

Can only find link from the times atm - http://www.thetimes.co.uk/tto/news/uk/article4189888.ece


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 28, 2014)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Can only find link from the times atm - http://www.thetimes.co.uk/tto/news/uk/article4189888.ece


This has been going on for a few weeks now. People getting knocks, people being in custody for 48 hours then released.


----------



## laptop (Aug 28, 2014)

Whoops, pls merge simultaneous threads!


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Aug 28, 2014)

What's the score with them getting back online? Have their servers been taken? or just accessed for info?


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 28, 2014)

Not nice being here right now. Been two weeks relentless across the board harassment.

(I'm out the door in two minutes)


----------



## laptop (Aug 28, 2014)

Mr.Bishie said:


> What's the score with them getting back online? Have their servers been taken? or just accessed for info?



Site _is_ online, with a warning. Contrary to what the _Times_ was told.

http://bristol.indymedia.org/


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Aug 28, 2014)

Sue the fuckers for harassment.


----------



## 8115 (Aug 28, 2014)

Who the fuck has coined the name "The Bristol Unabomber"?


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Aug 28, 2014)

I assume it's desperate tactics in the hunt for those toy town informal anarchists


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 28, 2014)

Spanky Longhorn said:


> I assume it's desperate tactics in the hunt for those toy town informal anarchists


the bristol pimpernels


----------



## kenny g (Aug 28, 2014)

I imagine anyone who was up to that kind of thing would have stayed far away from any computers in any case. At the end of the day it was a typewriter that brought Mr una down anyway maaan. Blame the technology.


----------



## DrRingDing (Aug 28, 2014)

Spanky Longhorn said:


> I assume it's desperate tactics in the hunt for those toy town informal anarchists



It's about the NATO summit.

They need to be seen doing something against the opposition.


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 28, 2014)

DrRingDing said:


> It's about the NATO summit.
> 
> They need to be seen doing something against the opposition.


No it's not you fucking ignorant  tool.


----------



## DrRingDing (Aug 28, 2014)

butchersapron said:


> No it's not you fucking ignorant  tool.



Of course it fucking is. Are you gunna offer a more convincing idea or just stamp your feet like a petulant toddler?


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 28, 2014)

DrRingDing said:


> Of course it fucking is. Are you gunna offer a more convincing idea or just stamp your feet like a petulant toddler?


You're clueless. You were the plonker applauding the stuff that we said would come back on us in the way this has. Rhetorical radicalism. Relive your youth on that bridge in prauge with dingding whilst others are locked up. You can only see what you're mouthing off about on the internet next. Nato - you tool.


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 28, 2014)

Nato, i fucking ask you. Shows the limits of your sight though eh ding ding?


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Aug 28, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> the bristol pimpernels



as opposed to the bristol pimples that would mean something completely different


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Aug 28, 2014)

what's NATO got to do with it?


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 28, 2014)

Spanky Longhorn said:


> what's NATO got to do with it?


dingding is having a weekend away therefore all things are to do with his weekend away.


----------



## DrRingDing (Aug 28, 2014)

butchersapron said:


> Nato, i fucking ask you. Shows the limits of your sight though eh ding ding?



You're mental.

The NATO summit is clearly the catalyst here.


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Aug 28, 2014)

No one gives a shit about the anti-NATO protestors ringding - they will have people embedded with you already, the raids in Bristol are far more likely to be connected with the two idiots who have been lighting little fires at police building sites and stuff. The NATO thing isn't likely to be large anyway, no one knows about it.

The only threat to NATO is the islamists


----------



## DrRingDing (Aug 28, 2014)

Spanky Longhorn said:


> what's NATO got to do with it?


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 28, 2014)

DrRingDing said:


> You're mental.
> 
> The NATO summit is clearly the catalyst here.


You clueless clown - look beyond your own weekend. It's the long running police investigation into stuff that  you don't seem to know or care about beyond applauding it. Jesus fucking christ. For real.


----------



## DrRingDing (Aug 28, 2014)

Spanky Longhorn said:


> No one gives a shit about the anti-NATO protestors ringding - they will have people embedded with you already, the raids in Bristol are far more likely to be connected with the two idiots who have been lighting little fires at police building sites and stuff. The NATO thing isn't likely to be large anyway, no one knows about it.



You're right the NATO protests will be tiny. But the filth are going over the top with their preparations for example...........

http://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/wales-news/nato-summit-2014-massive-steel-7630582


----------



## DrRingDing (Aug 28, 2014)

butchersapron said:


> You clueless clown - look beyond your own weekend. It's the long running police investigation into stuff that  you don't seem to know or care about beyond applauding it. Jesus fucking christ. For real.



For real?


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Aug 28, 2014)

DrRingDing said:


> You're right the NATO protests will be tiny. But the filth are going over the top with their preparations for example...........
> 
> http://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/wales-news/nato-summit-2014-massive-steel-7630582



Yes terrorists


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 28, 2014)

DrRingDing said:


> For real?


Yes, my little anarchist friend, for real. Reality. Some people in for 48 hours. Real. Nato, fuck off and parasite/have a holiday on yet another struggle from outside.


----------



## Citizen66 (Aug 28, 2014)

Doesn't this happen every few years?

People should have special clothes and the bunting should go out it's that regular.


----------



## DrRingDing (Aug 28, 2014)

Bit full of yourself tonight frilly.


----------



## spliff (Aug 28, 2014)

laptop said:


> Site _is_ online, with a warning. Contrary to what the _Times_ was told.
> 
> http://bristol.indymedia.org/


So does me clicking that link give the filth my IP address?


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 28, 2014)

spliff said:


> So does me clicking that link give the filth my IP address?


I reckon.


----------



## DrRingDing (Aug 28, 2014)

spliff said:


> So does me clicking that link give the filth my IP address?



Yes, and clicking that link will lead them to this thread.


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 28, 2014)

DrRingDing said:


> Yes, and clicking that link will lead them to this thread.


So worried about security was he last week he has started many a thread about it - some real security threatening stuff, he applauded it,even when the consequences for others were spelled out. And if you can't keep it zipped now, you can't ever keep it fucking zipped.


----------



## DrRingDing (Aug 29, 2014)

Stop playing the hero frilly, you're a bit old for that to wash.


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 29, 2014)

Thanks for the solidarity all.


----------



## elbows (Aug 29, 2014)

I'm somewhat underwhelmed by how long it took between the site admin learning about the court order, and informing their readers of the possible IP recording. Or the idea that open publishing of articles will never be re-enabled because that would entail someone having to reinstall everything. Way to go making the self-publishing revolution seem way harder than it really should be in 2014.


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 29, 2014)

elbows said:


> I'm somewhat underwhelmed by how long it took between the site admin learning about the court order, and informing their readers of the possible IP recording. Or the idea that open publishing of articles will never be re-enabled because that would entail someone having to reinstall everything. Way to go making the self-publishing revolution seem way harder than it really should be in 2014.


Last week doesn't mean they posted it up as a 2nd thought today, but that they had no access until today. They had not other opp to post it.


----------



## elbows (Aug 29, 2014)

Well I don't want to be overly critical without having enough facts, and there are several different ways I could interpret your last message, so I don't really know what to think.

Who did not have access to what until today?


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 29, 2014)

elbows said:


> Well I don't want to be overly critical without having enough facts, and there are several different ways I could interpret your last message, so I don't really know what to think.
> 
> Who did not have access to what until today?


They could not post that message on there until today. Saying 'last week' did not mean they let the thing ride until today. It wasn't even up.


----------



## elbows (Aug 29, 2014)

Ta for the clarification. I suppose I shouldn't delve any further for several reasons, including that by pursuing this my criticism will seem stronger than I actually mean it to be.


----------



## elbows (Aug 29, 2014)

spliff said:


> So does me clicking that link give the filth my IP address?



I would tend to associate this sort of police action with the harvesting of historical data from the server. I can't read the full Times article but it sounds like court proceedings that are used to deal with police gaining access to evidence from journalists were used in this case. In contrast, I expect there are a range of other strategies used when ongoing monitoring and compromising of a server is desired, especially as this case featured a fairly overt method which is incompatible with covert intelligence gathering.


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 29, 2014)

They were given a producer - you don't have to agree with. But the company did. Last famously used in the Duggan case where the BBC didn't bottle it when told they had to.


----------



## Citizen66 (Aug 29, 2014)

Not sure what the police expect to do other than briefly close it. Surely anyone saying anything silly will either be saying it through TOR anyway or be already on the payroll.

Had redwatch's servers been raided recently, out of interest?


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 29, 2014)

Citizen66 said:


> Not sure what the police expect to do other than briefly close it. Surely anyone saying anything silly will either be saying it through TOR anyway or be already on the payroll.
> 
> Had redwatch's servers been raided recently, out of interest?


So think about why they did it. And the answer is not NATO.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 29, 2014)

elbows said:


> I can't read the full Times article ...



*Activist website Indymedia shuts down after police raid*
*
Jules Mattsson and Alannah Francis*
Last updated at 5:48PM, August 28 2014​
Police accessed servers belonging to the Bristol branch of activist news website Indymedia in a move that later ‘forced organisers to close it down’. The raid is believed to be the latest effort in the long pursuit of the “Bristol unabomber”.

Officers have been trying to locate those responsible for a series of attacks in the city — including a fire in a new police firearms training centre that took a fortnight to extinguish — for more than a year.

A copy of the production order, marked restricted but seen by _The Times_, authorises officers to seize “special procedure” journalistic material. It demands access to the details of administrators and bill-payers, login credentials, information on those who posted articles and the IP addresses of everyone who visited the site over an unspecified period.

Bristol Indymedia initially said: “Bristol Indymedia only knows the information that a user chooses to provide with a post. We do not keep any IP data on users.”

However, a statement on the national site claiming to be on behalf of the Bristol group reads: “Regretfully owing to an administration error by one of the techies all IP address details for the past 16 months were still stored on the server and these have been recorded by the police.”

The post adds that the Bristol site is “now officially closed for good” following the raid. Indymedia said that they are now consulting lawyers.

Indymedia is a global network of contributors and open publishing sites, effectively allowing anybody to post news reports, pictures and statements on activist issues. The Bristol site was previously used to anonymously post claims of responsibility for the series of arsons and other attacks, signed by the “Informal Anarchist Federation/Earth Liberation Front”.

Those involved in the group also called themselves the “Rogue Fire Brigade” in a number of claims of responsibility posted to Indymedia and other activist websites.

Although it is unlikely that the arsonists would have posted without masking their user details, the data now in the hands of police will send chills through activist circles.

Previous actions claimed by the insurrectionist group include burning a communications mast, disrupting broadcasts and emergency communications, sabotaging train lines, burning politicians’ cars and razing other vehicles ranging from the border agency to broadband providers.

The UK cell is one of many insurrectionist terror groups under the same umbrella worldwide. Most UK attacks have taken place in and around Bristol, with some in Nottingham.

In 2012, the same year as the first visible UK actions by them, an Italian cell took credit for the shooting of a nuclear executive - kneecapping him on his doorstep in Genoa. Other cells have claimed responsibility for attacks as far as Argentina and the United States.

The raid on Indymedia Bristol’s server providers Bytemark Hosting took place on Friday August 15 but details of the seizure have just begun to emerge.

Because of the citizen journalism element of Indymedia, as well as the open posting of statements, their files have sometimes been treated as journalistic in nature with the associated legal protections.

Matthew Bloch, managing director of web hosts Bytemark, said: “The police turned up unannounced at the office door with the court order, demanding several things from the Indymedia servers.

“Bytemark don’t have any choice about compliance with court orders, but we have never been keen on them.”

A source close to Bristol Indymedia said the first they knew of the seizure was when their web hosts contacted them while the warrant was being executed. They said that they had not seen a copy of the order “or know of the contents of it”, adding that they were unaware of any of the supporting evidence and were not informed of the application.

The legal position is that while normal search warrants can be granted ex parte, without the chance to contest them, this type of special material production order must have both parties informed and present.

In a recent Supreme Court case involving Sky News this principle was reiterated, with a previous decision to allow supporting evidence to be given in secret overturned as unlawful. It is not known what process was followed here.

Mr Bloch also said the web host did not “hand over hard discs or offer up physical access” to the police, saying that they “follow the letter of each order, painstakingly extracting and filtering the information ordered, accessing the bare minimum, even if that takes much more time.”

This isn’t the first time Indymedia have found themselves the subject of raids. In 2005 the British Transport Police seized a server and other IT equipment from the same Bristol group. This was believed to be over a posting to the site that referenced direct action against a freight train, which suffered £100,000 in damage.

In 2009 police in Manchester seized a server after personal information about the judge on an animal cruelty trial was posted to another Indymedia site and in 2004 the FBI seized hardware from their London branch for reasons unknown. Indymedia described police actions as an “attack on their infrastructure in the UK.”

Avon and Somerset Police said: “We have obtained a production order in order to access the server of a website as part of an ongoing inquiry.

“The action was taken to investigate claims made on a website about possible crimes committed in the Avon And Somerset force area. No arrests have been made in connection with this incident.” When asked whether proper procedure had been followed, the force declined to comment due to the “ongoing investigation”.

This latest move by police in the protracted case will prove controversial. After the 2005 Bristol raid the National Union of Journalists and pressure group Liberty condemned the force’s decision, arguing that journalistic material exemptions should have been engaged. Although on this occasion a special procedure material order was obtained, its legality could be challenged with claims of no prior notice of the application.

In a statement posted to the Bristol Indymedia site after learning of the raid, organisers said “we consider this server to be compromised” and that it was “unlikely that open publishing of news items will ever be re-enabled”.

In the further post to the main website they say that are now “closing down” and said “the power of the State when threatened can be immense and we have seen that this week.”​


----------



## twentythreedom (Aug 29, 2014)

8115 said:


> Who the fuck has coined the name "The Bristol Unabomber"?


gentlegreen innit


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 29, 2014)

Ta for that 23er. Appreciated.


----------



## elbows (Aug 29, 2014)

Reading some of the earlier posts on the website, it sounds like things had been a struggle there for months before the police server stuff.

For example they felt the need in June to make a lengthy post about complaints they had received regarding their policy of not allowing people to post stories that claimed responsibility for criminal damage. And then in July they announced a summer break, wondered if anyone would like to volunteer to be a moderator, turned off open publishing, and didn't sound very positive about whether they'd have the time and inclination to turn it back on.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 29, 2014)

Citizen66 said:


> Doesn't this happen every few years?
> 
> People should have special clothes and the bunting should go out it's that regular.


people should do something special for the ring ding holiday.


----------



## chilango (Aug 29, 2014)

Hmmm. I'm not sure how much could, or should, be discussed on here but I'm curious as to if there is a pattern/focus/target to the police attention or if if it's a more generalised scattergun lean on the anarchist "scene" in Bristol.

Regardless, I hope Bristol folk are ok and that they're being looked after.


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Aug 29, 2014)

So looks like ringding is right then.  Not


----------



## krink (Aug 29, 2014)

spliff said:


> So does me clicking that link give the filth my IP address?



we already have it. I mean THEY already have it 

Seriously, if you are a person of interest top them in any way, shape or form, they probably already have your ip address and more. unless you're a seriously good hacker type. 

I would delete this thread if I was a mod.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 29, 2014)

krink said:


> we already have it. I mean THEY already have it
> 
> Seriously, if you are a person of interest top them in any way, shape or form, they probably already have your ip address and more. unless you're a seriously good hacker type.
> 
> I would delete this thread if I was a mod.


i would be a mod if i could delete this thread


----------



## DrRingDing (Aug 29, 2014)

Spanky Longhorn said:


> So looks like ringding is right then.  Not



You think the timing is coincidence?

Any threat analysis to the NATO summit would include jihadist terrorist strikes, rioting and this lot.......no matter how little threat you or I think they would be. They will be considered a threat. Whatever groups that are sitting on the security team will be having words with Bristol's plod and saying "what the fuck are you doing about this lot?"


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 29, 2014)

Clown. You didn't even remember what was happening here before you posted last night. It was quite clear that your holiday plans were all that was in your sight.


----------



## Citizen66 (Aug 29, 2014)

Aren't we due a visit from lazy hack?


----------



## ddraig (Aug 29, 2014)

twentythreedom said:


> gentlegreen innit


you stupid childish dickhead ffs


----------



## twentythreedom (Aug 29, 2014)

ddraig said:


> you stupid childish dickhead ffs


It was a joke you tool, go suck a dog or something


----------



## ddraig (Aug 29, 2014)

twentythreedom said:


> It was a joke you tool, go suck a dog or something


would you find it fucking funny if someone joked that you were the person the police are desperately seeking? jesus wept


----------



## Citizen66 (Aug 29, 2014)

Next time crimewatch is on tip them his number and photos from the mug thread.


----------



## ddraig (Aug 29, 2014)

not that i would do that but ain't he got an 'expensive brief' that can get him off all sorts?

e2a enough derailing from me


----------



## twentythreedom (Aug 29, 2014)

ddraig said:


> would you find it fucking funny if someone joked that you were the person the police are desperately seeking? jesus wept


Maybe I would yes, and I wouldn't want cocks like you riding in to save the day either


----------



## ddraig (Aug 29, 2014)

twentythreedom said:


> Maybe I would yes, and I wouldn't want cocks like you riding in to save the day either


'maybe' 
not trying to save the day just shocked at your fucking childish post and wanted to tell you i thought you were off with it and being a dick


----------



## twentythreedom (Aug 29, 2014)

ddraig said:


> 'maybe'
> not trying to save the day just shocked at your fucking childish post and wanted to tell you i thought you were off with it and being a dick


Ok no worries. You're probably right.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Aug 29, 2014)

Citizen66 said:


> Doesn't this happen every few years?
> 
> People should have special clothes and the bunting should go out it's that regular.



Yeah, it is a bit _deja vu_.

Still, not that two-bob twat of a wanna-be film-maker to blame, this time!


----------



## bmd (Aug 29, 2014)

twentythreedom said:


> Ok no worries. You're probably right.


 


Try not to feel too cut up about it though. 

(((23dom)))


----------



## ViolentPanda (Aug 29, 2014)

DrRingDing said:


> Bit full of yourself tonight frilly.



Whereas you're stll ploughing the same old furrow, and dropping a trail of bullshit behind you.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Aug 29, 2014)

Citizen66 said:


> Not sure what the police expect to do other than briefly close it. Surely anyone saying anything silly will either be saying it through TOR anyway or be already on the payroll.
> 
> Had redwatch's servers been raided recently, out of interest?



Why would the Old Bill raid servers at New Scotland Yard?


----------



## quiquaquo (Aug 29, 2014)

UK Threat Level just raised to severe apparently. Couldn't make this shit up, will be martial law next with shower we have in government.


----------



## Teaboy (Aug 29, 2014)

quiquaquo said:


> UK Threat Level just raised to severe apparently. Couldn't make this shit up, will be martial law next with shower we have in government.



Get the tanks on the streets around Heathrow, thats the proper way to hype the shit out of it.


----------



## Citizen66 (Aug 29, 2014)

Not sure what that has to do with indymedia's servers being seized.


----------



## quiquaquo (Aug 29, 2014)

Citizen66 said:


> Not sure what that has to do with indymedia's servers being seized.



All part of the horrendous terror threat we all face ;-)


----------



## laptop (Aug 29, 2014)

spliff said:


> So does me clicking that link give the filth my IP address?



I've not seen any reports that they have continuing access to the server. But I wouldn't bet on them not having it.

They now have a number of corporate network IPs in the logs... and these being corporate _media_ networks they'll have a very interesting time if they follow up on them


----------



## Dogsauce (Aug 29, 2014)

I can see this sort of thing ending up with plod chasing undercover plod from other units/counties.  There have been precedents for this. Was the guy who didn't disable IP logging on their books?


----------



## peterkro (Aug 29, 2014)

I remember the FBI siezing the servers in 2004, I was so outraged I wrote to my MP  who passed it on to the minister responsible and heard nothing back.They then tried to deny the FBI was in attendance in spite of witnesses.I think it was something to do with a French Indymedia posting pics of Swiss undercover policemen.The server company was located in Texas but the actual servers in the UK,hence suited and booted agents ordering Brit plod about.I think they took several countries Indymedia sites down including some in South America.


----------



## elbows (Aug 31, 2014)

Dogsauce said:


> There have been precedents for this. Was the guy who didn't disable IP logging on their books?



Easier to assume that whoever was managing their server was not a linux guru, and didn't know about the sort of logging that apache web server might do by default. Or didn't have comprehensive knowledge of the CMS being used.

Not that I even know if the FUD about IP addresses was even true, although it wouldn't surprise me. Its not like this server was some dedicated physical machine that had been lovingly assembled and maintained, looks very much to me like it was the typical '15 quid a month virtual machine'. And the fact the whole site wasn't quickly rebuilt on another VM from scratch/uncompromised backups, and that their statement mentions rebuilding the entire server as if it were some huge and complex task that was unlikely to happen, tends to suggest that they were not exactly overburdened by copious IT resources.


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Aug 31, 2014)

anarchoboziers


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 31, 2014)

elbows said:


> Not that I even know if the FUD about IP addresses was even true, although it wouldn't surprise me. Its not like this server was some dedicated physical machine that had been lovingly assembled and maintained, looks very much to me like it was the typical '15 quid a month virtual machine'. And the fact the whole site wasn't quickly rebuilt on another VM from scratch/uncompromised backups, and that their statement mentions rebuilding the entire server as if it were some huge and complex task that was unlikely to happen, tends to suggest that they were not exactly overburdened by copious IT resources.



Not sure what all this means, but if I recall correctly the previous Bristol Indymedia debacle involved a physical server being seized, because Mark Watson told police in whose house it was located.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 1, 2014)

If anyone wants to inspect the wreckage from the previous Zaskargate, Bristol Indymedia server seizure & Informals stuff, start with these threads:

Indymedia Party [like it's] 2099 Bristol (1 March 2005)
CIRCA. Send in the clowns? (6 June 2005)
touts, infiltration, special branch and strategies for dealing with them... (9 June 2005)
What's going on in the CIRCA thread? (20 June 2005)
What's going on in the what's going on in the CIRCA thread thread? (24 June 2005)
Ways To Address A Tout (24 June 2005)
bristol indymedia: press statement (pre-server seizure) (1) <--- Nuked
bristol indymedia: press release (pre-server seizure) (2) (25 June 2005)
Bristol Indymedia Server Seized (27 June 2005)
bristol indymedia: bim official statement (4) <--- Nuked
BIM server seized late today! (27 June 2005)
Alternative Information Outlets In Bristol (28 June 2005)
the global INDYMEDIA project: the good, the bad and the ugly... (2 July 2005)
Shooting on Stapleton Road? (4 July 2005)
The Return Of BIM (7 July 2005)
Senior BNP activist to be arrested ? (2 December 2009)
Anarchists sabotage railway signalling in Bristol (25 May 2012)
Bristol Bomber (13 June 2014)
Halcyon days.


----------



## JTG (Sep 1, 2014)

Urban aint what it used to be


----------



## sim667 (Sep 1, 2014)

Plod close down a legitimate activist website because some dude set fire to some stuff.

Logical


----------



## Sprocket. (Sep 1, 2014)

I am getting as paranoid as Henry Hill.


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Sep 1, 2014)

Harry Hill?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 1, 2014)

Spanky Longhorn said:


> Harry Hill?


Well, when ‘Informal Anarchists’ are being chased by incompetent cops, whose new buildings are being burned down by ‘Informal Anarchists’, and who's the biggest dick is unclear, there's only one way to find out


----------



## elbows (Sep 1, 2014)

sim667 said:


> Plod close down a legitimate activist website because some dude set fire to some stuff.
> 
> Logical



The plod haven't closed it down though. As per some previous posts I made, it seems like the burden of running it and dealing with comments/manifestos/claims of responsibility already took its toll some months before the police took info from the server.

Meanwhile I note some further claims of responsibility for a fresh Bristol arson attack were posted to the open news feed of the main indymedia uk site in recent days.


----------



## Citizen66 (Sep 1, 2014)

If they're so keen on getting websites closed down, why don't they release their warnings on st*rmfr*nt or the daily mail comments section?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 2, 2014)

There are more links on the current situation via promoted Indymedia UK promoted story.

See also nothing-new versions of the story in the local press, including the _Bristol Post_ and Bristol 24-7.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 2, 2014)

And just in case anyone hadn't actually read the _Times_ story, here's the money shot once more:

_A copy of the production order, marked restricted but seen by The Times, authorises officers to seize “special procedure” journalistic material. It demands access to the details of administrators and bill-payers, login credentials, information on those who posted articles and the IP addresses of everyone who visited the site over an unspecified period._​


----------

